# San Diego CCO Haul



## ebonyannette (Aug 4, 2008)

So I didnt even know they had a CCO like 15 minutes away from me!!

Heres what I got:

Aquavert e/s
Jewel Blue e/s
Nile e/s
Pagan e/s
Family Silver mineralized eyeshadow
Holiday softsparkle liner set:
Goldenaire, Peacocked, Reflecto, Nightsky, Iris Accents


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 4, 2008)

Ohhh....what a colorful haul!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice haul! I'd never have money if a CCO was that close to me.


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't you just love CCOs!?!  Great sutff!  Enjoy it!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 6, 2008)

Enjoy your haulage!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 6, 2008)

Do they have a website?


----------



## themarymac (Aug 7, 2008)

Man, do I wish they had CCO's in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice haul, enjoy!


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkischer04* 

 
_Do they have a website?_

 
Thanks everyone!

No KK the CCO itself doesnt have a website unfortunately


----------



## MAC Mel (Aug 7, 2008)

where is it located in San Diego? and what are the hours? TIA


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

15 minutes away?! Mine took 1 and a half hours to get to! You lucky girl!
I love the colors. =)


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 9, 2008)

i love the colors! enjoy your goodies !<3


----------

